# Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Novembro 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2018 às 11:56)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## JTavares (6 Nov 2018 às 18:02)

Vi no Facebook a falarem da tempestade Beatriz para estes dias. Alguém confirma?


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Nov 2018 às 18:14)

JTavares disse:


> Vi no Facebook a falarem da tempestade Beatriz para estes dias. Alguém confirma?



Sim é oficial a AEMET já nomeou a depressão como Beatriz.


----------



## Tonton (6 Nov 2018 às 20:10)

*Depressão BEATRIZ*
Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2018-11-06 19:04 e 2018-11-08 23:59
Depressão BEATRIZ 
No seguimento dos critérios de emissão estabelecidos, foi atribuído pela AEMET, o nome BEATRIZ a uma depressão centrada a noroeste das ilhas Britânicas, em 59ºN 28ºW às 12 UTC do dia 6 de novembro. Portugal Continental será afetado por uma superfície frontal fria de atividade moderada a forte associada a esta depressão, em especial as regiões Norte e Centro. Assim, para estas regiões, a passagem desta superfície frontal fria irá originar chuva persistente, que será por vezes forte entre o meio da tarde de dia 6 e a madrugada de dia 7. Prevê-se ainda queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela no final do dia 6, descendo a cota para 1200/1400 metros durante a madrugada de dia 7.O vento será moderado a forte no litoral, com rajadas até 80 km/h, e forte nas terras altas, com rajadas que serão da ordem de 100 km/h. A região Sul terá períodos de chuva a partir do final do dia 6 e a manhã de dia 7. O vento será moderado a forte, por vezes com rajadas até 80 km/h, no litoral e nas terras altas desta região.No dia 7, é esperado um aumento da agitação marítima em toda a costa ocidental do continente, com ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.A influência desta depressão em Portugal será sentida também em algumas das zonas marítimas de responsabilidade nacional.Para mais detalhes para a navegação marítima consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa Ter, 06 Nov 2018 19:04:37


----------



## rokleon (7 Nov 2018 às 08:37)

A região Norte a levar uma valente 'molha' amanhã


----------



## guimeixen (7 Nov 2018 às 12:15)

rokleon disse:


> A região Norte a levar uma valente 'molha' amanhã




Será mais uma frente fria e como trás CAPE ainda razoável poderá vir com trovoadas.


----------



## rokleon (7 Nov 2018 às 19:41)

guimeixen disse:


> Será mais uma frente fria e como trás CAPE ainda razoável poderá vir com trovoadas.


O MUCAPE desceu um pouco no geral na nova saída do ARPEGE:





A chuva mais forte a continuar no Lit. Norte, no entanto:





Mas como já foi repetido aqui, o MUCAPE é apenas energia potencial, não implica mais matéria (àgua). Seriam provavelmente chuvas bem fortes na região Sul se houvesse também mais humidade suficiente disponível para a suscetibilidade à  convecção. Pouco antes da entrada da linha de instabilidade, humidade a ser predominantemente perto dos 100% no Lit Norte:


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:05)

rokleon disse:


> O MUCAPE desceu um pouco no geral na nova saída do ARPEGE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No radar já se vê trovoada associada a esta frente de amanhã...


----------



## Tonton (7 Nov 2018 às 23:38)

Pelas últimas imagens de satélite, parece-me que se estão a acentuar fortemente as características instáveis complexas, mais como vale depressionário do que como simples frente...


----------



## Tonton (8 Nov 2018 às 00:08)

Na sequência de Vapor de Água, é mais visível o movimento de cavamento:


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 14:06)




----------



## Thomar (9 Nov 2018 às 08:15)

Comunicado do IPMA para este fim-de-semana:


Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2018-11-09 07:41:00* e *2018-11-11 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ AGRAVAMENTO DO ESTADO DO TEMPO, COM PRECIPITAÇÃO FORTE E PERSISTENTE
Devido à aproximação e passagem de um sistema frontal associado a uma depressão centrada a oes-noroeste das Ilhas Britânicas, prevê-se um agravamento do estado do tempo no território do continente a partir da tarde de hoje, dia 09. 

Assim, prevê-se precipitação por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral, entre a tarde de dia 09 e o final da manhã de dia 10. A partir do início do dia de domingo, a precipitação irá intensificar novamente no litoral Norte e Centro, estendendo-se gradualmente ao restante território. Durante este período, esta precipitação deverá ser persistente, em especial no dia 11, domingo. 

O vento irá soprar com mais intensidade no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, com rajadas que podem atingir os 70 km/h e os 85 km/h respectivamente, podendo atingir no final do dia de sexta-feira os 85 km/h no Minho e Douro Litoral e os 100 km/h nas terras altas destas regiões. 

A agitação marítima deverá manter-se forte em toda a costa ocidental até final da manhã de sábado, com ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros. 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa 

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/
Data de edição: 2018-11-09 07:44:48


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Nov 2018 às 09:34)

Três cartas que simbolizam bem o quanto vai ser chuvoso o próximo fim de semana, nomeadamente dia 11 (Domingo) .

Dia 11 Domingo 






Acumulados segundo o ECM até ao final do mesmo! 







GFS


----------



## remember (9 Nov 2018 às 12:17)

UPA UPA, a estação continua a puxar na precipitação... Sempre a subir ao longo destes dias, logo algum fundamento deve ter se chover isto tudo não sei... 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (9 Nov 2018 às 13:44)

Estes acumulados previstos para o Vale do Tejo, a verificarem-se, auguram muitíssimos problemas...


----------



## Tonton (9 Nov 2018 às 16:05)

Na sequência da circulação à superfície, está bem patente a chegada da corrente proveniente de zonas sub-tropicais ou tropicais à Península:


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2018 às 16:39)

Tonton disse:


> Na sequência da circulação à superfície, está bem patente a chegada da corrente proveniente de zonas sub-tropicais ou tropicais à Península:








Já houveram rios atmosféricos visualmente (com HR superior) mais interessantes.






(Vapor de água, Eumetview)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Nov 2018 às 17:08)

Não dessabendo outras situações do passado, será com toda a certeza uma situação a ter em conta, e a acompanhar !


----------



## Harry Potter (9 Nov 2018 às 17:19)

Orion disse:


> Já houveram rios atmosféricos visualmente (com HR superior) mais interessantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Houve, houveram não existe, apenas uma correção 

Podem explicar o que é um rio atmosferíco?

Obrigado desde já


----------



## remember (9 Nov 2018 às 17:44)

Ironia ou não há um ano atrás, mais ou menos, pela mesma altura, houve algo parecido, lembro-me de chegar à Póvoa e era só lixo pelas ruas e alguma terra, acho que foi no início de Novembro também.

Mais uma actualização e aumenta mais uns milímetros.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréGM22 (9 Nov 2018 às 18:29)

Não me lembro da última vez que vi um meteograma com tanta chuva prevista, vamos lá ver como se vai desenrolando a situação até domingo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2018 às 19:11)

O GFS, está mesmo "bruto", até fiquei de boca aberta ao ver a previsão de 65 mm, para domingo, vamos ver se não irá ser muita precipitção num curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## Tonton (9 Nov 2018 às 20:35)

Harry Potter disse:


> Houve, houveram não existe, apenas uma correção
> 
> Podem explicar o que é um rio atmosferíco?
> 
> Obrigado desde já



Em inglês, explicação das melhores, do NOAA




Infographic: The science behind atmospheric rivers (NOAA)


----------



## remember (10 Nov 2018 às 00:33)

Após as 18h, voltou a actualizar a app e baixou para 49/50 mm, agora com a nova actualização subiu para novo recorde 65.3 mm, com 66% de probabilidade de chover 6.67 mm/h no período das 12/15h e subindo para 84% de probabilidade de chover a mesma quantidade entre as 15/18h... Situação a acompanhar com cautela.


----------



## Peters (10 Nov 2018 às 09:35)

remember disse:


> Após as 18h, voltou a actualizar a app e baixou para 49/50 mm, agora com a nova actualização subiu para novo recorde 65.3 mm, com 66% de probabilidade de chover 6.67 mm/h no período das 12/15h e subindo para 84% de probabilidade de chover a mesma quantidade entre as 15/18h... Situação a acompanhar com cautela.



Que aplicação usas?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Nov 2018 às 09:53)

Peters disse:


> Que aplicação usas?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


A APP da estação, é uma netatmo. As previsões são fornecidas, pelo meteogroup.

Está a ficar severo, novo recorde, não quer dizer que depois não leve corte, mas já não deve mudar muito mais...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (10 Nov 2018 às 11:36)

Cada saída agora tem sido corte atrás de cortes na precipitação. O que já estejamos habituados a isso...


----------



## rozzo (10 Nov 2018 às 19:36)

Voltamos a apelar a conversa tipo chat, apenas com comentários, lamentos, ou outros, sejam feitos no Seguimento Livre.  
Aqui pretende-se posts com cartas, mapas, ou informação relevante e acima de tudo sucinta e prática. 

Agradecíamos mesmo que facilitassem e não nos obrigassem dia sim dia não a mover posts e a relembrar isto...


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 10:44)

A run do ICON das 6h continua a meter o maior acumulado de precipitação para a região de Lisboa....


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 11:03)

Atenção, assiste-se a um processo de cavamento / intensificação rápida a sudoeste da Península - sequência de Vapor de Água:






Topos de nuvens em grande e rápida elevação:


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2018 às 11:35)

_"(...) Desde o final da tarde do dia 9 de Novembro, sexta-feira, e até ao final de dia 11, domingo (incluindo igualmente a noite de 11 para 12 de Novembro no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve), o estado do tempo no território do continente é influenciado por uma corrente zonal à qual está associada uma massa de ar tropical, muito húmida, que é responsável por precipitação persistente, e por vezes forte.

Adicionalmente, amanhã dia 11, aproxima-se um vale nos níveis altos da troposfera, em processo de cavamento, o qual poderá originar uma atmosfera instável, essencialmente nas regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, onde poderão ocorrer eventuais trovoadas (...).

Diárionline (Região Sul)_


----------



## dahon (11 Nov 2018 às 12:59)

O valor de água precipitável vai aumentar bastante nas próximas horas.


----------



## Brites (11 Nov 2018 às 13:10)

Tonton disse:


> Atenção, assiste-se a um processo de cavamento / intensificação rápida a sudoeste da Península - sequência de Vapor de Água:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pedes atenção e isso traduz se em?? Há malta que não pesca muito disso  mas gosta de aprender  podes explicar?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 13:30)

Brites disse:


> Pedes atenção e isso traduz se em?? Há malta que não pesca muito disso  mas gosta de aprender  podes explicar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Atenção, é para a malta tomar as devidas precauções...
Com a intensificação na sua posição e com movimento relativamente lento, a enviar bandas de nebulosidade com valores mutio elevados de água precipitável no seu quadrante leste (sobre o Continente), representa uma séria possibilidade de precipitações muito intensas e prolongadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:38)

Tonton disse:


> Atenção, é para a malta tomar as devidas precauções...
> Com a intensificação na sua posição e com movimento relativamente lento, a enviar bandas de nebulosidade com valores mutio elevados de água precipitável no seu quadrante leste (sobre o Continente), representa uma séria possibilidade de precipitações muito intensas e prolongadas.


Faz-me confusão não haver neste momento avisos vermelhos, pelo menos para Lisboa...


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 23:39)

Convecção a renascer a sudoeste??

Sequência de Vapor de Água:


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2018 às 16:42)

Em teoria, a futura depressão Carlos não trará muita chuva para os Açores mas lá para o final da semana pode haver um evento orográfico relevante na Madeira.


----------



## Tonton (13 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

Segundo estas previsões para Lisboa do Weatharonline.co.uk (GFS), a chuva começa já amanhã...


----------



## Tonton (13 Nov 2018 às 17:50)

A causa da chuva será esta: a "cut-off", que estava inicialmente sobre o Norte de África, está-se a estender para a Península.

Sequência da circulação em altitude, ao nível dos 500 Mb:´


----------



## Marco pires (13 Nov 2018 às 21:33)

como pode ser isso se o IPMA dá um dia de seu limpo para amanhã e depois?


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Nov 2018 às 22:18)

Tonton disse:


> A causa da chuva será esta: a "cut-off", que estava inicialmente sobre o Norte de África, está-se a estender para a Península.
> 
> Sequência da circulação em altitude, ao nível dos 500 Mb:´


Para amanhã o ECM prevê aguaceiros para o alentejo e interior centro:


----------



## Tonton (13 Nov 2018 às 23:27)

Marco pires disse:


> como pode ser isso se o IPMA dá um dia de seu limpo para amanhã e depois?



O IPMA baseia-se no ECMWF e no AROME, e não no GFS...

De qualquer forma, já tem para amanhã:

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 14.novembro.2018*
_
RESUMO:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo com aumento de nebulosidade a partir
da tarde. Subida de temperatura. Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade na região
Sul e interior Norte e Centro a partir da tarde, com possibilidade
de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
por vezes forte (até 40 km/h) nas terras altas do Centro e Sul.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal, que poderá persistir em alguns locais
do interior.
Subida de temperatura._

Para depois:

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 15.novembro.2018*
_
Períodos de céu muito nublado.

Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros, em especial na região Sul.

Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando

por vezes forte (até 40 km/h) nas terras altas.

Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

Atualizado a 13 de novembro de 2018 às 12:23 UTC_


----------



## Pek (14 Nov 2018 às 15:37)

Situação típica para o sul de Valência e norte de Alicante, que passa despercebida para quase todos os modelos e meteorologistas até que a data é muito próxima e que te libera 200 mm em 12 horas em lugares favoráveis:

Antes:





Depois:





AEMET, muito conservadora até agora, já foi forçada a activar o nível de aviso laranja... por 3 días!
















Um lugar muito especial. Aqueles que vivem nesta área do Mediterrâneo já sabem ler este tipo de situação à distância. Quando vi pela minha casa (a grande distância de lá) a mudança no regime geral dos ventos, o aumento da umidade (saturação realmente. Tudo molhado mesmo no meio do dia) e o retorno das noites "quentes"... Era uma questão de tempo que os modelos e agências especializadas mudassem  E desta vez a situação não é perfeita, mas essa área não precisa de todos os ingredientes para desenvolver uma boa receita (não será a melhor, claro).

Edito: A vigiar também o sul de Tarragona e norte de Castellón. Outra área muito especial. Não descarto que os níveis de aviso aumentem lá.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2018 às 22:23)

Ainda faltam algumas horas de cavamento para o 'Carlos'. Bastante desagradável na Terra Nova.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2018 às 22:29)




----------



## Tonton (14 Nov 2018 às 23:28)

A sudoeste da Península, já se vê a nova "cut-off" em cavamento.
Será nomeada de Diana pelo IPMA ou pela AEMET?
Os _media _espanhóis, há 2 dias, fartaram-se de a referir como Diana, por estar previsto trazer chuvas fortes às Canárias.
Sequência de Vapor de Água:


----------



## Tonton (14 Nov 2018 às 23:36)

Carta das 18h do OPC americano a prever cavamento da Carlos para 944 hPa!!!


----------



## Tonton (14 Nov 2018 às 23:46)

De acordo ainda com o OPC / GFS, a "cut-off" estará amanhã centrada praticamente sobre a Madeira.
Reparem ainda no fortíssimo cavado em altitude, de geopotencial 478 a 500 hPa, sobre a depressão Carlos!


----------



## Tonton (15 Nov 2018 às 22:48)

Ondulação no Atlântico amanhã, Açores em Aviso Vermelho no Grupo Ocidental:


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2018 às 23:03)

O Carlos tem um colossal campo de ventos. Não é visualmente grande coisa mas cá fica a observação por satélite.


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2018 às 11:37)

Bastante poeira na atmosfera.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2018 às 11:53)

Aí vem ela


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2018 às 13:32)

Previsão do modelo Harmonie-Arome para a próxima madrugada:

03h-06h: 






Os modelos indicam a entrada de várias linhas de instabilidade no Algarve, quer no Barlavento quer no Sotavento dependente do modelo, diria que os modelos globais (ECM e GFS) não mostram nada de relevante.

Já, ontem este modelo mostrava algo parecido mas a entrar já na Andaluzia, tanto pode entrar no Algarve como na Andaluzia (província de Huelva).


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2018 às 18:10)

Nova actualização do modelo Harmonie-Arome:

03-06h (bem mais agreste) fazendo o zoom chega a vermelho junto à costa. 






O modelo parece-me que trava a frente nesta zona, posso estar a dizer o maior disparidade ou então o modelo vê algum SCM aqui em cima para dar uns valores tão elevados.  Mais parece, a previsão dos dilúvios na zona de Valência e depois concretizam-se.

Será, durante a baixa-mar, a mesma está prevista para as 3h45m, mas a amplitude entre a baixa e a preia não é assim tão grande, a baixa é de 1.5 m e a preia é de 2.6 m.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Nov 2018 às 18:48)

Está com cara de quem vai dar problemas


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Nov 2018 às 18:50)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Está com cara de quem vai dar problemas


Ali para o sotavento vai carregar bastante segundo o modelo icon

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2018 às 16:54)

Portugal Continental encontra-se hoje embutido num vasto cavado que desceu em latitude até às ilhas Canárias; o deslocamento do cavado faz-se para leste, pelo que atravessará todo o território do continente entre o dia de hoje e o dia de amanhã.
Assim, o estado do tempo será condicionado pela entrada de uma massa de ar muito húmida e instável, precedente de sudoeste e que rodará para noroeste a partir da próxima madrugada. O ar muito frio em altitude favorece o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical, propício à ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, especialmente nas regiões do litoral oeste; haverá condições para a queda de granizo e de neve nas terras altas.
As condições meteorológicas tenderão a desagravar-se a partir da tarde de amanha, Sexta-feira.


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2018 às 13:15)

Mais sobre o GWES aqui.

Ondulação média nos 12-13m (42-45 pés) e máxima a rondar os 18m (60 pés) nas redondezas das ilhas mais ocidentais.






O EPS está mais agressivo que o GEFS...






... ao contrário do que ocorre nas saídas operacionais das 06z (VdC como exemplo):






---

Não é certo que passe com força de furacão mas será um ciclone muito intenso:











É esperar para ver.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2018 às 13:23)

O IPMA, tem aviso vermelho para o Grupo Ocidental para a ondulação que pode chegar até aos 21 metros de altura máxima, enquanto a altura significativa pode chegar aos 12 metros de altura..


----------



## Tonton (25 Nov 2018 às 16:17)

Nesta previsão, o Met Office tem 959 hPa no centro...


----------



## Tonton (26 Nov 2018 às 14:58)

Tonton disse:


> Nesta previsão, o Met Office tem 959 hPa no centro...



Hoje, baixou para 956 hPa............


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2018 às 17:30)

---






Agora é que deve passar mesmo com força de furacão. Em teoria os ventos mais fortes vão ficar ao largo das ilhas. Podia ser muito pior. 

Em termos de ventos, e hoje de madrugada, era este o cenário (GOc no canto superior direito):


----------



## Hawk (26 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

Uma bóia a estar atento:

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/boias/index3.htm


----------



## Tonton (26 Nov 2018 às 20:09)

Sequência de Topos de Núvens... vem lá chuva???


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Nov 2018 às 21:00)

Tonton disse:


> Sequência de Topos de Núvens... vem lá chuva???


Topos altos não é sinónimo de chuva.


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2018 às 21:52)

O que é que acontece quando uma ilha só tem uma estação (oficial) e a mesma está desativada (Corvo)? Num evento meteorológico mais relevante podem ficar por registar os valores extremos (realisticamente possíveis) tanto de vento como de pressão atmosférica.

As elevações das Flores podem 'proteger' a estação das rajadas mais intensas. Ao menos desta vez há a rede regional.


----------



## Tonton (26 Nov 2018 às 23:00)

*Depressão Diana - Comunicado No.5*

Informação Meteorológica
Comunicado válido entre 2018-11-26 22:05 e 2018-11-27 22:05
Depressão Diana - Comunicado No.5
Prevê-se que a depressão DIANA, às 12 TUC de terça-feira (27 de novembro) se encontre centrada a 43°N 31°W a norte do arquipélago dos Açores, com uma pressão atmosférica no seu centro de *959hPa* e com deslocamento para nordeste.No grupo ocidental, o vento irá intensificar na próximas horas podendo atingir rajadas até 130 km/h durante o dia de terça-feira; as ondas serão de sudoeste a passar a oeste com altura significativa entre 9 a 12 metros (podendo atingir os 21 metros de altura máxima) também na terça-feira.No grupo central e, a partir das 00TUC de terça-feira, o vento irá também intensificar com rajadas que poderão atingir os 120 km/h; as ondas serão de oeste com 7 a 9 metros de altura significativa; prevê-se ainda, precipitação por vezes forte acompanhada de trovoada na madrugada e manhã d e quarta-feira (28 de novembro).Para o grupo oriental, prevê-se um aumento da agitação marítima com ondas que poderão ir até aos 6 metros de altura significativa na madrugada de quarta-feira. Também na madrugada e manhã de quarta-feira poderá ocorrer precipitação por vezes forte nas ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria.
Seg, 26 Nov 2018 22:05:39


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2018 às 16:34)

A dissonância dos modelos parece ter desaparecido. Os Açores vão ser afetados por uma mini-depressão* 

Paralelamente, e nos próximos 3 dias, as condições meteorológicas dos Açores estarão condicionadas pela presença de uma vasta pluma tropical.











Muita ou pouca, é certo que virá mais , especialmente no G. Oriental.

*Será uma depressão de pequenas dimensões e com menor intensidade do que alguns modelos previam anteriormente.


----------

